# Tortoise Personality?



## NavyDT (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all,
im sure this question has been brought up but i tried a search and i just cant find it. so here goes

Which tortoise do you think is your favorite as a pet? which species has the most personality? i am just curious as to what species most keepers would call their "most outgoing" thanks again for taking a look.

Ive hear alot of people say that Russians, Greeks, and Hermanns are most keepers favorites. what i cant understand or decide is why? they for the most part seam very similar to my untrained eyes. 

Also, please list the pros and cons for any type you decide to talk about.

With the Utmost Respect,
Bryan Foster


----------



## Shelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Why limit it to just those 4 choices?


----------



## NavyDT (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe if you feel your special species is not being represented please bring them up im open to all types


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2010)

Gopherus agassizii hands down!!!


----------



## NavyDT (Apr 26, 2010)

haha, can you even buy those anymore?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't buy them, but they're readily available through adoptions.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 26, 2010)

From the stories on this forum it seems like Sulcatas have big personalities!!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 26, 2010)

Sulcatas hands down!



DonaTello said:


> Sulcatas hands down!


But their not in the poll...


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely sulcatas, but they are suited to so few people. If you are set up to house a goat, horse, or a pig, then a sulcata will be a great pet. If your living arrangement isn't suited to those kinds of animals and you don't live in a relatively warm part of the country, then I wouldn't recommend one. If you meet those criteria, they are by far the best tortoise there is, when it comes to personality, hardiness, ease of care, etc...

Russians are pretty close, but in a much more manageable size.

The Greek's and Hermanns are a bit milder mannered, generally. The leopards are sometimes referred to as pretty rocks. They are generally less active and less interested in what you are doing. Less engaging.

These are generalities. There are exceptions. And, of course, this is just one man's opinion.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2010)

Gopherus agassizii...my favorite species. But Sulcata run a close second. Gopherus are more shy and they take time to get to know you. If you change their houses or create an outside enclosure they examine it carefully before it's accepted. They are sweet animals. Sulcata don't care about anything as long as their fed. But Sulcata are pile-drivers and bulldozers and Bob will just push stuff around that gets in his way. He doesn't walk around anything he pushes it out of his way or walks over whatever...


----------



## NavyDT (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately until i retire from the military i will not be getting a sulcata  i have heard that they make awesome pet and tortoise lawn mowers and i cant wait until that day will come.

that being said, and the reason i posted the question is i sometimes find myself for a few years in an area with a yard, and sometimes i don't. i might live in an apartment for a year and a house for a year, it all really depends on where they move me. i always hear talk about how the 4 mentioned species are pretty hardy and can be moved about. i am looking for one that will be outgoing and want to check things out when new people are around, or i have to move to a new space. there are constantly people coming and going as you can imagine. i know this is not "Ideal" but lets face it, life isint ideal. youve got to just sa akin duyan chill some times. at any rate thanks to everyone who replyed.

Very Respectfully,
Bryan Foster


----------



## fifthdawn (Apr 27, 2010)

I have absolutely no experience with the other species and this is a totally biased opinion lol, but Cherry heads


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 27, 2010)

My favorite is the greek,hands down, oh and the sulcata but i havent a big enough garden for 3 kids let alone a 110kg tortoise, Unless i move the hubby out.Hmm thats room for thought isnt it.LOL Oh this is difficult, ive got 2 cherry heads at work and they are so funny so i think they are all great,Why do i have to make things so difficult..
I have a russian and i hardly see her shes always buried and only comes out to forage or bask.


----------



## Kayti (Apr 27, 2010)

I put Russians, even though they are the only species on your list I have any experience with. 
My guys are very personable- they look up and usually start trundling over if I peek into their enclosure. 
But my male is a biter, and from what I hear that's pretty common. I think it just gives him spunk- he's still very handleable.


----------



## terryo (Apr 27, 2010)

Pio is VERY insulted.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the first three on the poll list, Hermann's tops them all, then Russians for sure. Greeks-it depends on what subspecies you're talking about. 

Burmese Browns are awesome too. So are Sulcata and Redfoots!


----------



## Itort (Apr 29, 2010)

Redfoots and then Manouria emys (both subspecies). Plus you won't get sunburned with these. LOL


----------



## keiraliang (Apr 29, 2010)

My Russian is like a pig. always stand on the high place looking for me(Very long neck) and wondering if he get some food to eat.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 29, 2010)

Gopherus #1, Sullies #2 and Russians #3 in my experience. I wish I had proper year round housing for a Sulcata, but I just don't. Maybe when I hit the lotto and can move wherever I want 

I may change my mind after I get Redfoots and Manouria... We shall see 

I love my Hingebacks, and they have gotten much more outgoing, but they are shy. Funny though, especially males.


----------

